# We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media drive.



## denniswixom

We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media drive. Here's more infor about what happened: 0x80300024................
That's the error I get when I'm trying to install Windows 8 on this laptop I just bought. Some lady got a hold of me and she sold me an Asus z54c because she tried to install Windows 8 and her laptop died and now it won't let her install it. I thought that this would be an easy fix so i bought it. Apparently not...... Here are the specs for my laptop: ASUS Z54C JS91 Overview & Specs - Laptops - CNET Reviews So here's what I did: 

1. I put windows 8 and a USB using WinUSB Maker.... i've done it several times so i'm pretty familiar with this.

2. I put the USB into the USB 2.0 slot of the laptop (the other side is a USB 3.0 port) and then I rebooted the computer, got into BIOS and booted from the USB from there.

3. The Windows 8 logo starts up and everything seems to be going gravy (except it loads a bit slower than it does usually when I've installed Windows 8 on other laptops.

4. I click install, choose the 64bit version, choose custom install (again, slower than usual) and when it gets to the window that says "Where do you want to install Windows?", there's only one option and it says "Drive 0 Unallocated Space" and for Total/Free space it says 298.1GB..... The "Type" column is empty however (is this normal?)

5. All of the options such as "delete", "format", and "extend" are greyed out and i can't even click on them. The only thing I can click on is "New" and it stalls for a while until it does nothing.

6. At the bottom of the window it says: We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media drive. Here's more infor about what happened: 0x80300024

I hope I gave enough detail and hopefully someone can help me figure out what the problem is... Thanks.


----------



## Tomshawk

While I have never seen this myself, there are a ton of link on the web about this though the ones I have seen have not been using a USB stick.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...7.0.96.1312.18.18.0...0.0...1ac.1.f55zCZ0VCtQ

Hopefully someone else will have seen this and can help a little better, but you may want to try the CD instead of the USB stick to see if you get the same error


----------



## Maurice Naggar

Hello Dennis,

Question for you: Does the Asus have Windows 7 on it? If so, start Win7 and then begin the Windows 8 setup, and when prompted about what to keep, select *Nothing*.


----------



## spunk.funk

1- put your win 8 USB in and boot it
2- Go to *Repair Your Computer*
3- In the *RE* (recovery environment) choose command prompt and type following commands:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean
*now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*

4- now restart the machine and boot from the win8 again
proceed and at *Where to Install Windows* you should be able to view the hard disk drive by it's type


----------



## Rich-M

I closed this thread due to inactivity but if the user were to come back please PM me or any Moderator and we will gladly reopen it.


----------

